# Field PG M4, Step 5 meldet: Undefiniertes Zeichen von der AS



## bludie (22 Mai 2014)

Hallo,
ich habe ein Problem mit 2 neuen Siemens Field PG M4 (6ES7716-1BA10-0DA2).
Und zwar sind auf diesem unter dem OS " Win XP for Step 5 Operation" Step 5 Version 7.23 installiert worden.
So weit so gut, allerdings habe ich das Problem das diese PGs keine S5 Schnittstelle hat und ich gezwungen bin, hier auf Schnittstellenadapter zuzugreifen. Sollte allerdings auch kein Problem darstellen, habe ich auf einem Dell schon mehrfach eingesetzt.
Folgende Adater habe ich probiert:
- S5 ++ Lan von Process Informatik
- Siemens Converter 6ES5 734-1BD20
- USB Schnittstellenadapter Helmholz 700-750-0US13
Der LAN sowie der USB Adapter funktionieren auf dem Dell einwandfrei, so dass ich den Fehler bei den Adaptern sowie der CPU ausschließen kann. Auch komme ich mit Fremdsoftware von Process Informatik auf dem Field PG online.
Step 5 meldet allerdings bei dem Versuch Online zu gehen "Undefiniertes Zeichen von der AS".

Kann bei der Instllation der Step 5 Software etwas fehlerhaft sein oder hat vielleicht jemand eine Idee?

Vielen Dank
bludie


----------



## funkey (23 Mai 2014)

Keine Ahnung, ob dir das hilft. Hab nur folgende Information dazu gefunden:

*FRAGE:
*Das PG720 kann unter STEP5 nicht an die SIMATIC S5 Steuerungen koppeln. Der Versuch in STEP5 online zu gehen, wird mit der Meldung "undefiniertes Zeichen von der AS" abgebrochen.
*ANTWORT:* 
 Bitte überprüfen Sie die Farbe der POWER LED. Ist die POWER LED rot, obwohl das externe Netzteil angeschlossen ist, dann ist das ein Hinweis auf einen defekten Akku, meist aufgrund der natürlichen Alterung. Dieser Umstand kann die TTY Schnittstelle beeinträchtigen und so die Kommunikation stören. Ersetzen Sie in diesem Fall den Akku, vorrübergehend genügt es auch, den Akku abzuziehen. Gehen Sie dazu entsprechend dem PG-Handbuch (Kapitel Akkubetrieb) vor.


Quelle: https://support.automation.siemens....objaction=csview&extranet=standard&viewreg=WW


----------



## bludie (23 Mai 2014)

*Das Problem spllte nur auf ein PB720 mit TTY Schnittstelle zutreffen.*



funkey schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, ob dir das hilft. Hab nur folgende Information dazu gefunden:
> 
> *FRAGE:
> *Das PG720 kann unter STEP5 nicht an die SIMATIC S5 Steuerungen koppeln. Der Versuch in STEP5 online zu gehen, wird mit der Meldung "undefiniertes Zeichen von der AS" abgebrochen.
> ...



Danke, aber ich glaube, das hilft leider nicht weiter, das mit dem Akku scheint ja ein Problem der TTY Schnittstelle zu sein. Da ich allerdings diese gar nicht habe und deshalb Schnittstellenadapter anwenden wollte, vermute ich mal ein Problem mit Step 5. Da ja auch zumindest der LAN Adapter mit anderer Software (PG2000) funktioniert.


----------



## SoftMachine (23 Mai 2014)

.
Ich glaube, mich zu erinnern, dass es für STEP 5 V 7.2x
eben wegen genau diesem Problem ein Treiber-Update 
im "S"-Support zum Download gibt.

Die typischen Meldungen für dieses Verhalten waren:


"0303 AG Zeitüberlauf"
"0306 undefiniertes Zeichen von der AS"
"0304 AS Schnittstelle im PG unklar".


und sind mit dem Treiber-Update abgestellt worden.


----------



## bludie (23 Mai 2014)

Endlich, Problem gelöst!
Mit Unterstützung des freundlichen Siemens Supports´ ist das Problem gelöst worden.
Ist mir eigentl. zu doof das ganze, aber ich gebe es trotzdem mal wieder. Es lag an einer falschen Verknüpfung für Step 5.
Und zwar war auf dem Desktop eine Step 5 Verknüpfung auf C:\STEP5\S5_SYS\STEP5_S.EXE.. Mit dieser lässt sich zwar Step5 starten,
allerdings nur offline zu gebrauchen. Um allerdings vollständig mit Step 5 arbeiten zu können sollte man nicht die Anwendung STEP5_S.EXE, sondern STEP5.EXE ohne _S benutzen. 
Schönen Dank trotzdem für eure Antworten.


----------

